# Can anyone please help this possibly preg cat?



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

hello cat world, i have just been knocking on houses around by mine because ive found baby kittens wanted to see if anyone knew where they came from

anyway, some man must have assumed i was a rescue
he said he wants rid of his 3 year old one eyed female by friday or hes threatening to kill her
shes has 4 or 5 litters and is possible 3 weeks pregnant with another
i cant take her i dont have any where to put her


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

omg he sounds horrible  hope you get some help soon , sorry i cant help hopefully one day i will be in a position to help in situations like this


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Too far away for me to help.
Contact all rescue's in your area, if you push one will have space.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Report him to the RSPCA for threatening to harm the cat and kittens! Oh and then give him a good kick in the goolies!


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

too far for me to help but have you tried Kitten Karers, Freshfields or the Phoenix cat trust


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

cat now has a rescue space with wonky pets
word travelled around fb and a transport run was done 
she has severe mastitis


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Well done for helping this poor cat to safety. It never ceases to amaze me, how cruel people are to animals. The government needs to get tougher on those inflicting pain and suffering to animals! And instead of sending billions abroad, they should throw some money at rescues that are struggling!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad she is now safe, mastitis is very painful, poor girl.


----------

